# Healed of Hashimotos?? Should I get off my meds??



## lolie (May 5, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm a little stuck on what to do. I'm 27 years old. I was diagnosed with Hashis almost 6 years ago. My first test results were a 56 so I was feeling pretty bad. I've been on Armour this whole time and it has worked fine. I wasn't ok with my immune system attacking my body because of some sort of inflammation. I knew inflammation didn't just happen on accident. So I sought out answers. I went to a naturopathic doctor who took me on a 4 month program of healing my gut. Test results showed that I had parasites, overgrowth of bacteria, and overgrowth of yeast. This didn't surprise me. My health was slowly getting worse. I couldn't eat gluten and dairy anymore. I was always sick to my stomach or had a headache. So we killed of all the parasites and balanced my body with supplements and diet. I got my thyroid checked after that and my number was a 0.006. I've never had a number like that... the doctor was shocked and didn' t know what was going on (my other doctor who doesn't believe that naturopaths work). I went again 6 weeks later and my number was even lower than a 0.006! Even more hyper after he put my medication down from 150mcg to 120mcg. So now my doctor has prescribed me 90mcg.

But, here's where I'm stuck, I really feel like my body is better. I can now eat dairy with no problems. I can also eat gluten. My whole body has changed dramatically. The naturopath said that the parasites eat the lining of your intestines and then things get in the blood stream that shouldn't. Like dairy or gluten, and then it causes inflammation. I can't tell you how sore I was all over my body from all the inflammation and toxicity going on.

I actually believe that I'm better, that my thyroid is better too, because it is no longer getting attacked. Is it ok to get off my armour cold turkey? My doctor wants me to me on 90mcg but I truly believe that will be too much medication. Should I forego what he asks and just do my own thing? Wean myself? Or just stop all together? Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you clarify something--when you say your number was a 56 or a 0.006, what lab test is this referring to?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

I urge you to remind yourself of what got you feeling better in the first place. Never quit what works! LOL!! Your doctor appears to know what he/she is doing on your behalf.

Humble opinion!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Tough call. Your naturopath sounds very smart. Is there a reason they couldn't manage your thyroid condition as well? In some states, naturopaths can write RXs, order labs and tests, and generally function as a PCP.

My concern would be that you quit Armour and things flare back up. And I would be hesitant quitting cold-turkey. That's generally tough to do, regardless of the medication. I guess the only way to really know is to try, with the knowledge that you could always go back on Armour. Unfortunately, re-starting and titrating back up in dosages can be a major PITA. Perhaps you can get yourself low enough to a "maintenance dose" that keeps you feeling well, but is less than you were taking? I would definitely work with a doctor on this stuff.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL.....give credit where it's due and in all likelihood you can thank the meds.

Do you want the disease to rear its ugly head if you go off the meds?

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS BEING "CURED" OF AN AUTOIMMUNE DISEASE.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, that is great news!! What a blessing!!!

If it were me, I would talk to my naturopath and physician about trying lowering your dose again - asking for step by step doses down to see how your body is doing on the steps down. I wouldn't rush it -- even if you have caused the antibodies to stop attacking (which my endocrinologist made clear that some people do actually reach this place of euthyroid!!) So... If the attack has halted -- I would with guidance by a skilled pro, slowly step it down and let your body adjust as you go -- doing this slowly gently will help you to know if your thyroid produces all that it should or increases bit by bit.

I have read all sorts of things about what you're saying -- what stops me, is that I have literally no gut symtoms... ANythoughts on that? What part of the country is your naturopath in?

Take care - take it carefully - and congratulations!!


----------

